# Stucco/Painting/Waterproofing



## Redman30

I paint Interiors and Exteriors, I do drywall repairs, and water/termite damage repairs. Window and Door Replacements. Stucco applications or Stucco repairs, Waterproofing, Caulking, I perform professional, clean work at a fair price. I can submit many references with my bids and I also warranty my work. Thanks for looking at my post.

John 
(850) 288-1020

*Call today: Ask about my New Year Special-offering $1000.00 painting services with warranty*


----------



## greyoldchief

*Thanks John*

John did a small job for me and I am very pleased with the finished product. Would recommend.


----------



## Redman30

Thank you for your business and the reference.

John


----------



## Redman30

Bump!!!


----------



## Redman30

bump


----------



## nonameangler+1

Red. I have a home in Cantonement that is stucco over cynder block that we are looking to get painted later in the year. Would like to get an estimate and get your thoughts. 
Please give me a call at 850-529-6128 sometime this weekend to talk. (Can't have phone on me at work on Navy base). 
R/Walt


----------



## Redman30

:thumbup: bump


----------



## nonameangler+1

John. Address is 2103 East Roberts Road, 32534. House sits back off street. White Angler 207 WA in front yard. See you at 0900.


----------



## Redman30

bump


----------



## lobsterman

Where do you travel to?


----------



## Redman30

Just about anywhere give me a call if you need my services thanks for looking 850-288-1020 ..John


----------



## Redman30

bump:thumbup:


----------



## Redman30

:thumbsup: bump


----------



## ?MEGA

heres some recent craftsmanship from John: http://http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.235479453129413.67003.164541336889892

did a great job


----------



## Redman30

Thanks for the kind words always a pleasure.:thumbup:


----------



## Redman30

Bump


----------



## KWCONCH79

*Stucco, Drywall, Window work*

Hi John, 

I have a house "Brick" in Niceville that I would like to have the windows replaced in... 

Also, I have a leak around a couple of windows in my Town home in Ft. Walton... 

Do you give free estimates ?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## gamefisherman

John stucco'd my new summer kitchen and did a great job at a fair price. Would definitely recommend him.


----------



## Redman30

Thank you for your business and reference Paul!!


----------



## Redman30

bump need a job


----------



## Redman30

need a job!!


----------



## KWCONCH79

Hi,

I pinged you about a month ago about some window installation / remaval.. I also have a leak in my town home around the windows, it's rotting the drywall.. not sure of source of leak.. only does it when the wind is bowing rain hard aginst the side of the house.. Is this something you think you could handle? I will be back in country mid Sep and will call you then... or you can call my wife before i get back for more details and maybe have a look before I return.. Shirley - 499-2928

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Redman30

Bump:thumbup:


----------



## KWCONCH79

*Leak*



Redman30 said:


> Bump:thumbup:


Give me a call... 850-499-2927


----------

